# Can an infected Gallbladder cause premature labour?



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi, 


I hope it's ok to ask this question here. I was wondering if an infected gallbladder cause you to go into premature labour? I was admitted to the labour ward at 20 weeks due to bleeding. They said that my cervix was opening. long story, but I ended up having my cervix stitched and was told that this was happening as I had an infection, but they couldn't tell where and I was given a broad spectrum antibiotic. I delivered my twins at 23 weeks and I've sadly lost them both in the neonatal until. 7 days after they were born, I ended up being readmitted with a really badly infected gallbladder. It was blocked by an infected gallstone and there were several other infected gallstones. I really just need some answers for my peace of mind.


Many thanks for any replies.
Tina xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry for your loss  You've been through such a lot. As far as I know, it wouldn't have caused labour to start, but its something I will need to try and find out for you at work over the next day or two and get back to you,

Thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you for your reply Emilycaitlin    It's been so hard (haven't posted half of what's happened). It's just for my peace of mind. I'm trying to find out why this happened       


Tina xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Emilycaitlin, 


I'm sorry to be a pain, but I was wondering if my PCOS could be a factor in the premature labour? I just need to try and find out why this happened  


Thanks again


Tina xxxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Tina

Not aware of pcos putting you at risk of prem labour. I do know a good amount about as have it myself. 

Do you have follow up at the hospital. That appointment is usually able to give you some answers if there are any. Unfortunately we are not always able to find a reason. 

Do they have a bereavement midwife at your hospital? They are usually really helpful.
Kaz xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for your reply hun. I don't have a follow up appointment. I was transferred from Salisbury to Southampton when my waters broke, I haven't heard from them since. I had my boys on the 29th of September, sadly Taylor passed away after 9 hours  I had the problems with my gall bladder on the 5th of October. I was transferred from the labour ward (was kept in due to complications after the birth and because Rhys was in the Neonatal unit). I was then transferred back to the labour ward on the 7th of October. I was examined and discharged from the labour ward on the 8th of October and we then lost Rhys that night   I haven't been seen by anyone since. I did say that I didn't want a home visit from the midwife as I was feeling very angry and scared (we hadn't lost Rhys at that point). Just don't know what I'm supposed to do. I saw my GP Thursday to chase up gall bladder appointment. He told me that I should contact relate or cruse for a bereavement appointment and that I can go back and see him at any time. I just don't know any more.


Tina xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I see it that you have two options

1. Contact Southampton and request a follow up appointment to discuss your early delivery if you had any tests performed you can then get the results for these and try and get some answers. This is the easiest option even though it means you will have to travel for the appointment. They have your notes from your delivery etc do should be able to answer any queries

2. Do the same but at Salisbury. They will be limited with answers unless you ask them to get a copy of tote notes from Southampton before hand

Either way I would contact Sailsbiry and ask them if they have a bereavement midwife if counsellor. They will be better  placed to support you than relate, cruse would be ok

Hope this helps. Thoughts are with you. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, I'm afraid it's been hectic at work and I've not had a chance to find out for you. I completely agree with Kaz's options, also you could contact SANDS, the stillbirth and neonatal death charity, who may have some support groups near you, if not they will be able to give support in some other way, 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

